# Check this out if you’re into prog-funk rock!



## Wbri (Apr 4, 2021)

Hey guys, 

I’d like to introduce Brass Camel to the forum. Here’s a cool video we shot around Easter weekend in hall outside of Vancouver. We had one rehearsal in the 6 months prior to that but it turned out alright! I’m the one playing the LP custom. Hope ya dig!






Brass Camel bio:
Imagine Yes had a three-way with George Clinton and Led Zeppelin...in Canada. Out pops Vancouver's own Brass Camel, a one-of-a-kind quintet that blends 70's prog, funk, and blues rock into a fresh and original sound. Born in early 2018, the group is the brainchild of Daniel James, who began touring at age 11 and at just 25 years old has performed with Les Paul and at NYC's Apollo Theater. Since the release of their debut the group has been on a hot-streak of packed Vancouver shows and has shared the stage with groups such as Big Sugar, Songhoy Blues, Hey Ocean in such venues as the Commodore Ballroom and Rickshaw Theatre. Technical junkies, blues lovers, and funk groovers can all find common ground as they ride the rocking sounds of the Camel.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Sounding great.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow that's killer


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

So good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Reminds me of Zappa!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent stuff, thanks for posting.

Did you add more players for the vid, or since the write up as it states that the band is a quintet?


----------



## Wbri (Apr 4, 2021)

sulphur said:


> Excellent stuff, thanks for posting.
> 
> Did you add more players for the vid, or since the write up as it states that the band is a quintet?


Hey, yeah for this event we hired the sax and percussionist. The majority of our shows are just the 5 of us, but we like to have a few friends join us whenever we have the chance to bring out the big rig, which is not very often. Sometimes there’s a backup singer as well. Thanks for watching the video!


----------



## BubbaBass (Oct 25, 2021)

Like the bass sound. Great.
Did a basslover made the mix?
Also on a mobile the bass sound good.


----------



## Wbri (Apr 4, 2021)

BubbaBass said:


> Like the bass sound. Great.
> Did a basslover made the mix?
> Also on a mobile the bass sound good.


the bass rig is just so prominent that it can’t help but jump out in the mix! Glad ya dig!


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup....definitely some tight Zappa flavour! Very impressive!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I dig,... best Canadian content I've heard on this site yet,... unless I'm missing something,... and if I am someone please bring it to my attention.
Top notch performance and kudos to the recording engineer,... A-1 job,... maybe could have put a little more cowbell and or brass camel toe into the mix though, 😏

I'd pay to see the band play live,... would be like stepping back into the 1970's night life,... and I miss that muchly.


----------



## Wbri (Apr 4, 2021)

Midnight Rider said:


> I dig,... best Canadian content I've heard on this site yet,... unless I'm missing something,... and if I am someone please bring it to my attention.
> Top notch performance and kudos to the recording engineer,... A-1 job,... maybe could have put a little more cowbell and or brass camel toe into the mix though, 😏
> 
> I'd pay to see the band play live,... would be like stepping back into the 1970's night life,... and I miss that muchly.


Thanks a lot for your comment. I’m glad you’re into it. Whereabouts are you located? Hopefully we’ll be able to get out your way soon! Cheers.


----------



## Wbri (Apr 4, 2021)

skeetz said:


> Yup....definitely some tight Zappa flavour! Very impressive!!!!!


Thanks for the input. Cheers!


----------

